# Tile roof eave closure



## mrfourpointo (Dec 22, 2015)

I am hitting a wall with trying to find a supplier for a product called an "eave closure". This is a piece of flashing for a concrete tile roof that functions as a bird stop at the end of the tiles. My house was built in 1981 and the tiles are stamped "Skandia" and "USA" on the back. My current foam bird stops are failing and I now have squirrels in my attic. Has anybody else ran into this problem and found a solution? I have been told that the tiles manufactured in Texas do are not identical to the ones manufactured in Florida, so the Florida-made flashing will not work.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Might be easier to just make a template and make your own. Obviously the foam ones have failed. I would bet a pair of power snips and make them out of aluminum or galvanized steel.


----------



## mgp roofing (Aug 15, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> Might be easier to just make a template and make your own. Obviously the foam ones have failed. I would bet a pair of power snips and make them out of aluminum or galvanized steel.


+1. If you want something ready made, make a template and take it to someone who does laser cutting of sheet aluminium. We had to do it for a big Roman-style clay tile roof once after the manufacturer-supplied plastic system failed within months of install. In our case the closure was just copper discs that we screwed to the fascia.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

then your saying they still make the tiles. simple then get one piece for each place and see which fits. if not then yeah you are screwed. trying to make a 10' long piece of, what i call, bird stop will never work, even the bird stop made for it can sometimes cause a problem with the tiles lining up. so if the tiles form each location are a little different, which is usually colors offered and not a different shape, and the offer the bird stop, than like i said buy one piece form each location to see which fits.


----------

